
Serverless Logic with Realm: Introducing Realm Functions - andkon
http://news.realm.io/news/serverless-logic-with-realm-introducing-realm-functions/
======
novawave
Looks useful. Glad there's a dev tier - I won't need to build a rails backend
at a hackathon ever again.

